# New guy seeking help and advice but first Hi to every1



## katanga (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi,

Name is Mo, new here looking to get some sound advice and help with my obsession in life....lifting weights and working on getting my body supersxy for the wifey anyways holla back if you got any positive stuff to share...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 11, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*katanga* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## murf23 (Sep 11, 2011)

Welcome Bro, alot of cool guys here to help ya with everything


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 12, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


V/R
Chris


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brazey (Sep 12, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome Bro


----------



## katanga (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, this place rocks...and some good advice, already given will be a regular place for my spare time to hang out...


----------



## rss500 (Sep 14, 2011)

good luck on finding advice man! GET STRONG


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 14, 2011)

lots of ppl here that are very very knowledgeable and willing to help


----------



## parsifal09 (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome bro


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

